# Private Colleges in Punjab to halt the admission process till first merit list(govt)



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well the private sector medical colleges of punjab have agreed to halt their admission process till the declaration of First Merit list of Public sector Medical colleges.

Source:
Admission anomalies UHS ?reins in? private colleges


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

Is there any student who has submitted his fees in any private medical college in punjab?


----------



## ^AhMaD^ (Sep 29, 2010)

the merit formula announced in it is only for private colleges? or for govt too?


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

What does this mean specifically for Shifa's admission process?
Will they not announce acceptance until November, or will they announce but not require the payment to be made until then.
Also about the tuition, what will happen with that?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^i think shifa will announce ther list as planned, this isnt anything new...happens in sindh and to karachi private medical schools like AKU,baqai,ziauddin etc... they announce their list and collect fees afterwards when PMDC allows it.. hopefully everything will go smoothly


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Shifa is out of the domain of punjab i guess.And this is for medical colleges in punjab only.


----------

